
The Mother of All Demos - Ideabile
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qI8r8D46JOY&list=PL76DBC8D6718B8FD3&index=8
======
f_allwein
this links to part 8 of the demo... part 1 is at
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VScVgXM7lQQ&index=1&list=PL7...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VScVgXM7lQQ&index=1&list=PL76DBC8D6718B8FD3)

